# theory: different nations seem to have different personalities.



## Tridentus (Dec 14, 2009)

i've lived in three different countries, South Korea, Australia and the United Kingdom. in my experience living in these places, as well as in visiting other countries, i've noticed there is a distinctively different vibe about different countries- their national identity in a way and how they identify themselves.

what do you guys think?
from my observations i'd say Australia has an SP vibe, England SJ, Korea NT, and United States NF (i get that from the fact that the US is very idealistic compared to England, you love your symbolic imagery over there- in fact a lot of the stuff English people dismiss in Americans is stuff i like. i should move to America.)

now if only i can think of one for France. it's hard to think of an obnoxious arrogant type..:mellow:


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

Hahaha. The French people weren't obnoxious or arrogant to me, but they were definitely welcoming and social party people. Soooo I'd give ESFP for that. Maybe ESTP.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

France is an ISFJ, stuck up fashion people. :tongue: USA is power hungry, I still think it's ESTJ, while England is ISTJ.


----------



## Tridentus (Dec 14, 2009)

actually yeah, french people have two sides to them. of the ones i've met, some are incredibly outgoing and friendly and give off an ESFP vibe, wheras some are incredibly arrogant "i don't give a shit" types. of course this is a generalisation.


----------



## Van (Dec 28, 2009)

Haven't been very far overseas to compare, but I'd call New Zealand ISTP. A real Kiwi can supposedly fix anything with a bit of no. 8 wire. And if we're ISTP, then Australia must be ESTP. They're like our more outgoing older brother.


----------



## monique (Mar 3, 2009)

What about us Welsh?


----------



## Tridentus (Dec 14, 2009)

Van said:


> Haven't been very far overseas to compare, but I'd call New Zealand ISTP. A real Kiwi can supposedly fix anything with a bit of no. 8 wire. And if we're ISTP, then Australia must be ESTP. They're like our more outgoing older brother.


lol that's really funny cos i'm an australian national and from when i used to live there, this is exactly true.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

monique said:


> What about us Welsh?


Sheep.  They seem more laid back, I give them.. ISFP.
With all the countryside and animals.


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

France has elements of NT about it in some of the humour.

In England I've found the more extraverted types tend to be more perciever like - atleast in my experience. I've met few who I would call obvious introverted judgers. But as for England itself...SJ is probably right, stereotype wise.

I second ISFP for Wales.


----------



## SlowPoke68 (Apr 26, 2010)

Stereotypical Americans are ESFJ. 

Italians seem to be ESFP.

Germans probably INTJ.


----------



## Tridentus (Dec 14, 2009)

stereotypical americans ESFJ, really? i'd give that to britain tbh.


----------



## SlowPoke68 (Apr 26, 2010)

Tridentus said:


> stereotypical americans ESFJ, really? i'd give that to britain tbh.



Oh, I would say the stereotypical American is kinda self-protective and concerned with what the neighbors think. We're also sentimental and don't have much time for theories. We also think we should be in charge.

It's also interesting to note what some profiles say about the "bad" ESFJ.

"ESFJs who have not had the advantage of developing their own values by weighing them against a good external value system may develop very questionable values. In such cases, the ESFJ most often genuinely believes in the integrity of their skewed value system. They have no internal understanding of values to set them straight. In weighing their values against our society, they find plenty of support for whatever moral transgression they wish to justify. This type of ESFJ is a dangerous person indeed. Extraverted Feeling drives them to control and manipulate, and their lack of Intuition prevents them from seeing the big picture. . . "


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

Canada would be ISFP maybe.
China-ENTJ
Japan-ENFP?


----------



## rowingineden (Jun 23, 2010)

America's "mainstream" is more SJ. Probably ESFJ. The only other country I've been to is Mexico, and I stayed in touristy areas, so it's kinda hard to tell... SP, maybe... like, xSFP?


----------



## Tridentus (Dec 14, 2009)

Nasmoe said:


> Japan-ENFP?


really?
i thought Japan were more ENTJ.

i wonder if there is a NF nation.. there was an NF era! 1960s ftw.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Tridentus said:


> really?
> i thought Japan were more ENTJ.
> 
> i wonder if there is a NF nation.. there was an NF era! 1960s ftw.


I'd give that to Italy and Spain.


----------



## nallyha (Apr 23, 2010)

What about Jamaicans?


----------



## thousand (Jul 14, 2010)

I'd love to type Ireland.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

nallyha said:


> What about Jamaicans?


ENFJ. Lots of warm friendly Fe when I went there, and I got a Ni vibe there. Lots of spiritual people I met. 

I didn't know about typing back then, so this is how I remember it.

And America is definitely ESFJ. There's that whole pro-extrovert thing, the staunch sammich-eatin', lawn-mowin' SJ culture. And the men would like to be T, but I see the country as driven by F. Definitely. Lots of religion, sentimentality, emotional patriotism and perhaps rash political decisions made in the heat of the moment. I'm not here to get political though, but I definitely see America as a red-blooded, passionate but sometimes short-sighted ESFJ.


----------



## Leroy (Jun 24, 2010)

The US is an NF personality hypnotized into thinking that it's an ENTJ or ESTP. Hence we have no idea what the fuck we are talking about.


----------

